# Greene County Trophy Club Openings 08/09



## Model 11 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Greene County QDM Club has openings 2008/09*

Richland Creek Hunting Club (an established Greene County trophy managed club)has a few openings for the upcoming 2008/09 Season. Property is located just north of Greensboro (3-5 miles from the city limits). 

Has been managed for trophy deer for 13 years, legal bucks are 130 class or better. 2000 acres (all connected), variety of habitat (hardwoods, clearcut and planted pines), good population of deer, 26 total members, dues $825.

Active club promoting food plots and trophy management principals. Limited openings, showing property on weekends. 

Call Ed between 0600 PM and 9:00PM at 770-473-4913 or Kenny at 404-516-4172 between 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM or PM me for more details.


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Interested !
Who Owns Property?
Can You Send Rules? 
Is It Year Around Lease?
Thks, Kf7


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 23, 2008)

pm sent w/ phone number


----------



## cctanner (Jan 23, 2008)

How many 130 inch or better deer can 26 members consistently take each year on this 2000 acres? Can you provide some stats?


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Jan 24, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## mcpedman4 (Jan 24, 2008)

does camp have electric or water,


----------



## turkey1958 (Jan 24, 2008)

Does the property have turkey on it.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 24, 2008)

How many Acres is it? Are there any Hogs or Turkeys on the Property? Do you have any Members that are from Florida? Will you except any new Members from Florida?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt...to displace the duplicate posting


----------



## Walkie Takie (May 14, 2008)

*Greeene Co*

Still Looking For Members  ???????????
  Thanks   W/t


----------



## GobbleChaser (May 16, 2008)

pm sent


----------

